# Log in Poudre Park?



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's not a log.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm guessing you're speaking of the one that was in there last season on the left channel? 

Floated the right channel last night. Theres a small log above the split about 100 yards or so. My guess is it will be gone with the bigger flows today and this weekend.


J


----------

